
Show HN: Clean Spreadsheets – Clean Customer Data with 1 Click - asharma327
http://www.cleanspreadsheets.com
======
asharma327
Hi Hacker News! I am Adhaar, the developer behind Clean Spreadsheets. A little
story behind this tool. I used to work as a Consultant (the kind that all Tech
people hate) and a lot of my work was cleaning dates, addresses and emails. I
used to hate it. I still do.

But when I learned how to build Web Apps I promised myself that I will build
an easy way to clean customer data types. This is my solution.

My design idea for this tool was to offload cleaning on the back-end and
require no input from the user. Except the data type and column they are
cleaning. Cleaning various formats for all these data types is a non-trivial
task, so I would love any help from the community to test out the tool and
give any feedback.

You can email me directly at adhaar@cleanspreadsheets.com. I will gladly give
anyone who emails more free credits!

A couple of things people always ask: 1\. What about sensitive data? \- I use
encryption in transit and rest but if your data is super super confidential
and you still want to use the tool, get in touch, adhaar@cleanspeadsheets.com
and we will figure out a way.

2\. I just code my own functions to clean these things. Why do I need this? \-
Very good point, and honestly if you can code your own, there really is no
need for this. But maybe your friend who is an Accountant can benefit from
this tool :)

Thanks so much

~~~
arjunG
Super pumped to try this out! I literally play with CSVs all day

------
sshamoon
Really excited to see this. My first “database” was MS ACCESS so it’s good to
see the ability to use a spreadsheet as a DB

------
abhijeetd91
This looks awesome! I love anything that reduces The burden on the end user,
and this really drives that point home!

------
rsully4
Really excited about this tool. For someone who is in CSV's all day, this
looks like a life saver

------
peety723
This is awesome will definitely make my life easier and less manual cleaning
data

------
dip114
I’m dummy excited for this to come to fruition

------
nik-n
Great Tool

